# Toco-8



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 22, 2012)

Did any use it and get any of the following benefits from it?:

1. Increased testosterone

2. Increased energy

3. Better mood

4. Better cholesterol

5. Hair loss prevention and hair growth (I highly doubt this one)

Or is it just an awesome placebo to abuse?


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 22, 2012)

I use it off and on.  I really noticed nothing remarkable.  However, I do feel "better" when on it. I don't know where they get the increase testosterone from. Hell, this is just a different form of Vitamin E that is extracted from a palm tree....I think.  I did not experience any hair growth in or near my bald spot. However, after six months the hair on my arms actually got courser and darker.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah I always thought the hair growth thing was bs. Is it worth the money you think?


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 22, 2012)

No.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 23, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Did any use it and get any of the following benefits from it?:
> 
> 1. Increased testosterone
> 
> ...


I have had number 4 confirmed with bloods, many others have had hair regrowth here is a good example of that AnabolicMinds.com Forum There are more threads claiming the same.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 23, 2012)

ryansm said:


> I have had number 4 confirmed with bloods, many others have had hair regrowth here is a good example of that AnabolicMinds.com Forum There are more threads claiming the same.


The hair thing sounds like bullshit. I believe the bloods though.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 23, 2012)

*"Call of Ktulu*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page..
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."
Awesome thanks anabolic minds.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 24, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> The hair thing sounds like bullshit. I believe the bloods though.



There are many threads on its effectiveness for both and the science to back it up


----------



## Carlito808 (Jul 27, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Did any use it and get any of the following benefits from it?:
> 
> 1. Increased testosterone
> 
> ...



I've been taking Toco 8 for two weeks now. I plan to have my Testosterone re-tested after 1 month - Levels at last test @ 600 ng./dl. So far my sense of well being seems better and also i do seem to have more energy and better mood but it is of course early days. One thing that I can say for certain is that my libido has increased quite significantly and more than i was expecting for sure.
As for hair loss, this is the reason I have started taking Toco 8 as I have a slight receding hairline and also a balding/thinning crown - nothing really to report on this front yet as its so early other than i dont seem to be shedding quite as much.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is a look on current research

Checkout a free webinar on research updates with tocotrienils (specifically related to Toco-8 and Tocomin)Research Updates on Neuroprotection Properties Here is a quick synopsis--Professor Dr. Chandan Sen of OSU Medical Center (USA) and Professor Dr. KH Yuen, of USM Pharmaceutical Science (Malaysia), both renowned experts in tocotrienol research, will be sharing their insights which cover the science and research data on Tocomin SupraBio? in NeuronProtection, Liver Health, Tissue Distribution and Pharmacokinetic of Tocotrienols in human.


----------



## Faymus (Jul 29, 2012)

Toco-8 is great for a libido boost. Used it while on letro and it managed to help me out a bit to my surprise. Was mainly using it for the hair loss issues I had, but never saw a big difference.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 30, 2012)

Faymus said:


> Toco-8 is great for a libido boost. Used it while on letro and it managed to help me out a bit to my surprise. Was mainly using it for the hair loss issues I had, but never saw a big difference.



Agreed with the libido boost, didn't believe it myself until I noticed it


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 30, 2012)

Guys, regarding the test boost, let me explain.

Toco-8 is not a test booster. The marketing isn't intending for it to be displayed that way. What is implied, and accurate, is:


Vitamin E plays a vital role in steroidogenesis. This is especially why we consider Toco-8 in PCT to be crucial. It _supports_ testosterone production, it doesn't directly lead to testosterone production as a test booster product like TCF-1 (DAA) would.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 31, 2012)

Making the combination much more productive and synergistic (DAA+Toco-8) 



HereToStudy said:


> Guys, regarding the test boost, let me explain.
> 
> Toco-8 is not a test booster. The marketing isn't intending for it to be displayed that way. What is implied, and accurate, is:
> 
> ...


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 31, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Making the combination much more productive and synergistic (DAA+Toco-8)



Very much agreed. And our coupons work on both


----------



## jwa (Jul 31, 2012)

I took it for the overall health benefits but I never got bloods so I only have anecdotal results. Great almondy/nutty flavor.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 1, 2012)

Post medical/scientific proof of the hair thing from pubmed or another reliable source.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 2, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Post medical/scientific proof of the hair thing from pubmed or another reliable source.



I suggest you look into the current research being done it's there


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 2, 2012)

United States Patent: 7211274


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 2, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> United States Patent: 7211274


"The above-mentioned studies therefore indicate that supplementation with a formulation comprising a mixture of tocotrienol, alpha-tocopherol and pharmaceutically acceptable excipient appears to promote hair growth and increase the number of hair in persons experiencing hair loss."


Well done, Sir. Well done. I wish there was a coupon or sale though. Toco-8 is somewhat expensive.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 2, 2012)

Great placebo


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 3, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> "The above-mentioned studies therefore indicate that supplementation with a formulation comprising a mixture of tocotrienol, alpha-tocopherol and pharmaceutically acceptable excipient appears to promote hair growth and increase the number of hair in persons experiencing hair loss."
> 
> 
> Well done, Sir. Well done. I wish there was a coupon or sale though. Toco-8 is somewhat expensive.





Check the rep I sent you.




Noheawaiian said:


> Great placebo



It is a damn Vitamin, and I posted a study. How is it placebo?

It seems every bro representing some AAS source needs to comment on everything they know nothing about.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 4, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Check the rep I sent you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's new, the study (patent) didn't need to be posted either considering all the info is already available on our site...


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 4, 2012)

Either way, hit Ryan or myself up, get your coupon, and add Toco-8 to your PCT and standard health regimen.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Great placebo



You could do with some vitamin E son


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> You could do with some vitamin E son


lol


----------

